# [SOLVED] Radeon HD 4770 firmware?

## pgu

According to https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon the RV740 needs 

```
radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/RV740_smc.bin radeon/RV710_uvd.bin
```

But I can't seem to find these in my kernel (4.0.5-gentoo):

```
linux # ls firmware/radeon/RV*.bin

firmware/radeon/RV610_me.bin   firmware/radeon/RV670_me.bin

firmware/radeon/RV610_pfp.bin  firmware/radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

firmware/radeon/RV620_me.bin   firmware/radeon/RV710_me.bin

firmware/radeon/RV620_pfp.bin  firmware/radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

firmware/radeon/RV630_me.bin   firmware/radeon/RV730_me.bin

firmware/radeon/RV630_pfp.bin  firmware/radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

firmware/radeon/RV635_me.bin   firmware/radeon/RV770_me.bin

firmware/radeon/RV635_pfp.bin  firmware/radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

```

Which firmware should I use?

My board:

```
< 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV740 PRO [Radeon HD 4770]
```

Last edited by pgu on Wed Jul 29, 2015 6:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pgu

Also I get this during boot:

```
 # dmesg |grep radeon | grep firmware

[    1.206025] radeon 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for radeon/R700_rlc.bin failed with error -2

# ls -l /lib/firmware/radeon/R700_rlc.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jul 28 18:02 /lib/firmware/radeon/R700_rlc.bin

```

----------

## drizzt

I have a machine with HD4670. This one uses RV730XT.

I needed to include the following firmware blobs into kernel(Device Drivers->Generic Driver Options->Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary): 

```
radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/RV710_uvd.bin radeon/RV730_smc.bin
```

Looking at your chipset and the fimware directory I guess you need the following fimware blobs:

```
radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/RV710_uvd.bin radeon/RV740_smc.bin
```

greetings

P.S. And don't forget to set the (/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory option   :Exclamation: 

----------

## pgu

Thanks, with that list of firmware the kernel issues seem to be resolved.

However, xorg does not seem to work. In /var/log/Xorg.0.log I observe:

```
[   718.626] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   718.628] (--) PCI: (0:4:0:0) 1002:94b3:1043:0310 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfb320000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   718.628] (--) PCI:*(0:10:0:0) 1a03:2000:15d9:0832 rev 48, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xfb000000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000b000/1

28

...

[   718.629] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[   718.629] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[   718.630] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   718.630]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 7.5.0

[   718.630]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   718.630]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

[   718.630] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

...

        HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII

[   718.632] (--) using VT number 7

[   718.639] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[   718.639] (EE) No devices detected.

```

I would have expected something like "RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section"

----------

## pgu

Adding a BusID resolved the last problem:

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/radeon.conf 

Section "Device"

    BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"

    Identifier  "radeon"

    Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

```

----------

## drizzt

Yeah that list of blobs is hard to guess. I remember myself searching a lot to find the right answers.

----------

